# My Experience getting a permanent resident visa



## jquest

Hi All,

Long time lurker posting my recent visa experience.

We've been spending a month in Puerto Vallarta every year on vacation for the last 20+ years, and after we retired we wanted to live there.

When we were down in April & May of this year we found a nice apartment and put it on a years lease.

Returning to Phoenix I contacted the Mexican consulate here and was sent the form to fill out for each of us. It is the same form for both a temporary and a permanent resident visa - just a different checkbox.

They required the usual passports, photos (15 minutes in Walgreens on the way to the consulate - they took the pictures and printed them on the spot), the completed application application for each of us, and six months worth of bank account statements that showed ongoing deposits.

We had originally assumed that we would have to be issued a temporary resident visa first for a few years before we could change it to a permanent resident one, but the lady we talked with at the consulate said that was not the case and that we could apply directly for the permanent resident visa - so we did.

It actually took two separate visits to the consulate to achieve this, but each was less than an hour in length. The reason for the 2nd visit was that originally we had taken a joint investment account as our bank account and they would only take that for ONE of us, even though both of us were the account holders.

I went back the next day with the checking account statements and they issued mine shortly thereafter. Each cost $36USD.

My wife's mother lives with us, and she doesn't meet the income requirements to move to Mexico, but we had taken my wife's birth certificate with us to show that they were related and they also issued her the permanent visa with no issue.

All in all a very pleasant experience and handled very easily.

These visa stamps are good for entry during the next 180 days, at which time we have 30 days to contact the INM office to get the actual green cards.

The consulate sent us away with the list of steps that we have to do at the INM office when we get there - fill out the form on line, print it and take it with us, make sure that we show the immigration officer at the airport our permanent visa application stamp when we enter Mexico so that we enter under that, instead of the tourist visa, and the normal pictures required, and we will get our green cards.

No Apostille documents, just what is on the list, and then the fee for each of us at the office.

When we go back in October we will complete the process at the INM office.

Of course your experience may differ, or different consulates may have different requirements, but this is how it was done at the Phoenix consulate.


----------



## Davmel

It sure is good to hear that you did not have big issues on getting your visa. I'm curious if you made an appointment or just went in to the consulate and got taken care of. We will be going to the consulate in Houston, Texas and hope we are treated as nicely as you were.


----------



## jquest

Really just a walk in. I had called and asked the consulate when they accepted applications - from 8AM to 12:30, so I knew that much.

When we walked in, we asked one of the door helpers about visas and he directed us to one of the waiting lines (there were 3, both of the others were packed, but each time we went the visa line was empty), at the information desk. When we got to the desk we just said "visas" and got a number specifically for that.

When we got our number we just had to wait until it came up on the board and go to the specific window - very much like any government office anywhere, really.

Both of the ladies we spoke with were very friendly and very helpful and made sure we understood what we had to do after we got to Mexico.


----------



## Davmel

I really appreciate the info. We will be moving to PV (Mismaloya) in August. Maybe we will meet up sometime.


----------



## Puertodise

jquest said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Long time lurker posting my recent visa experience.
> 
> We've been spending a month in Puerto Vallarta every year on vacation for the last 20+ years, and after we retired we wanted to live there.
> 
> When we were down in April & May of this year we found a nice apartment and put it on a years lease.
> 
> Returning to Phoenix I contacted the Mexican consulate here and was sent the form to fill out for each of us. It is the same form for both a temporary and a permanent resident visa - just a different checkbox.
> 
> They required the usual passports, photos (15 minutes in Walgreens on the way to the consulate - they took the pictures and printed them on the spot), the completed application application for each of us, and six months worth of bank account statements that showed ongoing deposits.
> 
> We had originally assumed that we would have to be issued a temporary resident visa first for a few years before we could change it to a permanent resident one, but the lady we talked with at the consulate said that was not the case and that we could apply directly for the permanent resident visa - so we did.
> 
> It actually took two separate visits to the consulate to achieve this, but each was less than an hour in length. The reason for the 2nd visit was that originally we had taken a joint investment account as our bank account and they would only take that for ONE of us, even though both of us were the account holders.
> 
> I went back the next day with the checking account statements and they issued mine shortly thereafter. Each cost $36USD.
> 
> My wife's mother lives with us, and she doesn't meet the income requirements to move to Mexico, but we had taken my wife's birth certificate with us to show that they were related and they also issued her the permanent visa with no issue.
> 
> All in all a very pleasant experience and handled very easily.
> 
> These visa stamps are good for entry during the next 180 days, at which time we have 30 days to contact the INM office to get the actual green cards.
> 
> The consulate sent us away with the list of steps that we have to do at the INM office when we get there - fill out the form on line, print it and take it with us, make sure that we show the immigration officer at the airport our permanent visa application stamp when we enter Mexico so that we enter under that, instead of the tourist visa, and the normal pictures required, and we will get our green cards.
> 
> No Apostille documents, just what is on the list, and then the fee for each of us at the office.
> 
> When we go back in October we will complete the process at the INM office.
> 
> Of course your experience may differ, or different consulates may have different requirements, but this is how it was done at the Phoenix consulate.


Thanks for sharing your experience with the forum. Excellent information!


----------



## tomasylinda

Our experience was the same as yours except we went thru the Atlanta consulate. The next portion is more tedious (getting the permante in Mexico). Remember that you only have 30 days to start the process once you arrive in country and you are there until it is completed unless you apply and receive a travel letter to depart Mexico for a limited amount of time...Also make copies of your tourist card before turning it in with your permanent application and prepare for frustration...The process will take anywhere from 1 month to a year before you receive your cards..and maybe at different times. Good luck and reset your clock to Mexican time..


----------



## Monty Floyd

When I went to the consulate in San Diego, I was scolded by a lady and told to go home and download the application from the internet. She eventually gave me an application and a list of requirements, one of which was the last 3 months bank statements showing at least $1300/mn income.

When I returned with all the required documentation, they told me that I needed to show a BALANCE of $1400/mn.

I'm not sure I want to continue this charade.


----------



## tomasylinda

Sorry to hear about your experience....some consulates are friendlier than others and use different rules???? Persistence is the key and a virtue in dealing with many of these gate keepers...Best to kiss AS_ and show awe and appreciation at their attitude..Good luck...


----------



## RVGRINGO

Monty Floyd said:


> When I went to the consulate in San Diego, I was scolded by a lady and told to go home and download the application from the internet. She eventually gave me an application and a list of requirements, one of which was the last 3 months bank statements showing at least $1300/mn income.
> 
> When I returned with all the required documentation, they told me that I needed to show a BALANCE of $1400/mn.
> 
> I'm not sure I want to continue this charade.


I think that you simply ran into a change in the exchange rate, peso/dollar. The actual amount of income that one must prove is based on the peso and it changes daily. One should plan for that and keep an eye on the exchange rate. You will do that regularly, once you move to Mexico, and decide if it is a good day to visit the ATM, or not.


----------



## Monty Floyd

RVGRINGO said:


> I think that you simply ran into a change in the exchange rate, peso/dollar. The actual amount of income that one must prove is based on the peso and it changes daily. One should plan for that and keep an eye on the exchange rate. You will do that regularly, once you move to Mexico, and decide if it is a good day to visit the ATM, or not.


No, if I could scan the documents and paste them here, you would see:

original document: "The applicant must prove a monthly *income* of $1300.00 USD dollars or equivalent in Mexican currency."

latest document: "The applicant must prove a monthly *average balance* of $1400 USD dollars or the equivalent in Mexican currency.


----------



## TundraGreen

Monty Floyd said:


> No, if I could scan the documents and paste them here, you would see:
> 
> original document: "The applicant must prove a monthly *income* of $1300.00 USD dollars or equivalent in Mexican currency."
> 
> latest document: "The applicant must prove a monthly *average balance* of $1400 USD dollars or the equivalent in Mexican currency.


Those numbers don't make any sense to me. The actual requirements are stated in multiples of the minimum daily salary in Distrito Federal (Federal District, Mexico City). That number is stated in pesos, so the requirement is a certain number of pesos.

For Residencial Temporal the requirements are:
A balance of 20,000 x the minimum daily salary.
Or an income of 400 x the minimum daily salary.

The minimum daily salary is $67.29 pesos.

Hence, the requirement is:
A balance of $1,345,800 pesos = about $103,500 dollars.
Or an income of $26,916 pesos/month = about $2070 dollars/month.
Assuming 13 pesos/dollar.


----------



## Monty Floyd

A few years ago, when I lived in Rioverde, SLP, I got a visa when the _actual_ required income was at least $1000 USD/mn and I was receiving less than that but got a visa anyway. There were people on here that thought I was lying but I can prove my account.

Could it be that what is required and what transpires in one part of Mexico may or may not be the same thing in a different part of Mexico? That's kinda where I'm coming from...

BUT, to me that doesn't justify being told one thing yesterday, then today when I comply, I'm told something completely different... from the SAME office.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Things have changed a lot in the last few years. ALso, our concept of being told something today and having it honored the next day is not what you can expect in Mexico. The exchange rate has moved rather rapidly from well over 13, down to 12.5 and is now inching back up again. You could ask again and you might get a different answer.
The information posted by TundraGreen is what controls the figures. The price goes up, the price falls, but mostly it goes up.


----------



## Monty Floyd

RVGRINGO said:


> Things have changed a lot in the last few years. ALso, our concept of being told something today and having it honored the next day is not what you can expect in Mexico.


I understand that things have changed and agree that what is said today WILL be different tomorrow. This is what I'm talking about. Things were different for me when they accepted my application for a visa before, when I had less than the "official amount" required for income but what they are doing with handing out conflicting information is beyond the pale. What is said can always be denied but what is written/printed is there for good.



RVGRINGO said:


> The exchange rate has moved rather rapidly from well over 13, down to 12.5 and is now inching back up again.


I have no idea what that has to do with getting a visa.



RVGRINGO said:


> The information posted by TundraGreen is what controls the figures. The price goes up, the price falls, but mostly it goes up.


Again, way too cryptic for moi.


----------



## TundraGreen

Monty Floyd said:


> …
> I have no idea what that has to do with getting a visa.
> …


The value of the peso affects the amount in dollars required to qualify for a visa, since the requirements are in pesos.


----------



## coondawg

One is for a deposit, the other is a type of savings balance. Maybe they got the wrong form by mistake.


----------



## jquest

tomasylinda said:


> Our experience was the same as yours except we went thru the Atlanta consulate. The next portion is more tedious (getting the permante in Mexico). Remember that you only have 30 days to start the process once you arrive in country and you are there until it is completed unless you apply and receive a travel letter to depart Mexico for a limited amount of time...Also make copies of your tourist card before turning it in with your permanent application and prepare for frustration...The process will take anywhere from 1 month to a year before you receive your cards..and maybe at different times. Good luck and reset your clock to Mexican time..


Thanks for this. Can you give me a bit more detail about this side of the process since you have obviously lived through it.

It would be helpful to know the timeframe for actually obtaining the cards, and any special 'gotchas' that you ran into when doing this. Did it take months to get the cards?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Getting the visa card, once you are in Mexico, will depend entirely on your local INM office, and there is not time estimate that can be set in stone. So, move down within the 180 days, get to INM within the 30 day time frame and make your application. You will get a tramite letter to use to check the progress online, or to use to travel within Mexico. Relax, enjoy your new home and be patient.
While in process, should you have an emergency and need to leave Mexico, you will need to purchase a letter of permission for that purpose. It can be used for an absence up to 60 days; no more. That part is set in stone.


----------



## tomasylinda

The process is typically easy, (seems to be some differences depending on the Consulate) you can go online to download the forms and see what documentation you will need. A phone call to the consulate person who handles this matter can be informative plus it gives you a POC when you do show up at the Consulate.

Once you have obtained your page and stamps in your passports you then have 6 months to enter Mexico to begin the final process...When you do enter and obtain your FMM (AKA..tourist card) they should indicate 30 days in the time you will be in Mexico although it will be much longer to complete the process. MAKE GOOD COPIES OF THIS FMM as they will take the original when you begin the process. You can then obtain the services of a facilitator to help you thru the process...Recommended... I have forgotten what the INM charges but around $6-800 US per person..There are a bunch of additional forms and copies of stuff plus small photo's, etc. I would plan on 2-3 months...could be longer and miracles do happen to shorten it to a month or so..Some I know have waited over 6 months..Once all the paper work is in you can follow the progress on-line to some extent..They,INM, will at some time notify you to come in with your photo's and to be finger printed...after that you will be on the downhill side of the equation and SHOULD have your cards in a month or so...RELAX as there is nothing you or the facilitator can do to hurry it along...At the end they will notify you to come in and pick up your cards...((I would suggest that you have color laminated copies made of your cards no matter what some of these web board experts say)) carry your professional made copies and leave the originals at home (in Mexico)..It is a major PITA if you lose the original and my Office Depot color copies are as good as the originals. )) Hopefully this will be helpful.


----------



## jquest

tomasylinda said:


> The process is typically easy, (seems to be some differences depending on the Consulate) you can go online to download the forms and see what documentation you will need. A phone call to the consulate person who handles this matter can be informative plus it gives you a POC when you do show up at the Consulate.
> 
> Once you have obtained your page and stamps in your passports you then have 6 months to enter Mexico to begin the final process...When you do enter and obtain your FMM (AKA..tourist card) they should indicate 30 days in the time you will be in Mexico although it will be much longer to complete the process. MAKE GOOD COPIES OF THIS FMM as they will take the original when you begin the process. You can then obtain the services of a facilitator to help you thru the process...Recommended... I have forgotten what the INM charges but around $6-800 US per person..There are a bunch of additional forms and copies of stuff plus small photo's, etc. I would plan on 2-3 months...could be longer and miracles do happen to shorten it to a month or so..Some I know have waited over 6 months..Once all the paper work is in you can follow the progress on-line to some extent..They,INM, will at some time notify you to come in with your photo's and to be finger printed...after that you will be on the downhill side of the equation and SHOULD have your cards in a month or so...RELAX as there is nothing you or the facilitator can do to hurry it along...At the end they will notify you to come in and pick up your cards...((I would suggest that you have color laminated copies made of your cards no matter what some of these web board experts say)) carry your professional made copies and leave the originals at home (in Mexico)..It is a major PITA if you lose the original and my Office Depot color copies are as good as the originals. )) Hopefully this will be helpful.


Is the 'facilitator' someone in the INM office or an outside person? If outside where would someone go to find this person?

Thanks, too for the info so far


----------



## tomasylinda

They are non-INM employees who ,for a fee, will assist you or walk you thru the process. It would be best to talk to many of the "locals" who have received their "cards" and learn from them who provides trustworthy service..An honest facilitator is well worth their fee.


----------



## TundraGreen

tomasylinda said:


> They are non-INM employees who ,for a fee, will assist you or walk you thru the process. It would be best to talk to many of the "locals" who have received their "cards" and learn from them who provides trustworthy service..An honest facilitator is well worth their fee.


A facilitator would be helpful if you do not speak Spanish at all. With even a moderate command of the Spanish language, the process is not that complicated. Essentially, all you do is take what you think you need to the INM office, then check on the web site repeatedly waiting for them to tell you to come back. If anything is wrong or missing, they tell you to come to the office. Something always is, but you repeat it with enough trips to the office and you get your visa.


----------



## coondawg

I agree with TG, if you can speak a little Spanish, then you can manage the process. Not a complicated process. Good luck.


----------



## mstonge00

*My own experience to this point*

I started the process for a permanent residency visa back in January 2014, in Montreal, Canada. First visit took me an hour; I had brought all the documents listed on the Montreal Consulate site, including 12 month proof of sufficient investment holdings. Had to come back a week later for a quick interview and received on the spot the in-passport visa good for entry within 6 month. All in all about 90 minutes in the Montreal Consulate for the 2 visits.

Arrived by plane in Mexico on Saturday, June 7th. Got the 30-day "canje" on my FMM form. Went today, June 9th to INM Office in Cuernavaca, Morelos. Was first received at general information desk - no waiting time - and was provided with list of required documents (luckily I was only missing my document to go to the bank for the 3953 pesos fee for the permanent status, the three copies of my proof of payment, and the "formato basico" not available on the INM site). Got to the bank. Did some errands and returned 90 minutes later to INM offices. Was received this time directly at the "with documents" desk. I was the only person there, so they attended me immediately - reviewed my documents - provided me with my "tramite" number and password to follow the process on Internet - and within 10 minutes I was back on the street enjoying beautiful Cuernavaca.

Oh yes, they said I should be called back to the INM office within 2 weeks for the finger printing.

Who said this is a long process? Just kidding.


----------



## Isla Verde

mstonge00 said:


> I started the process for a permanent residency visa back in January 2014, in Montreal, Canada. First visit took me an hour; I had brought all the documents listed on the Montreal Consulate site, including 12 month proof of sufficient investment holdings. Had to come back a week later for a quick interview and received on the spot the in-passport visa good for entry within 6 month. All in all about 90 minutes in the Montreal Consulate for the 2 visits.
> 
> Arrived by plane in Mexico on Saturday, June 7th. Got the 30-day "canje" on my FMM form. Went today, June 9th to INM Office in Cuernavaca, Morelos. Was first received at general information desk - no waiting time - and was provided with list of required documents (luckily I was only missing my document to go to the bank for the 3953 pesos fee for the permanent status, the three copies of my proof of payment, and the "formato basico" not available on the INM site). Got to the bank. Did some errands and returned 90 minutes later to INM offices. Was received this time directly at the "with documents" desk. I was the only person there, so they attended me immediately - reviewed my documents - provided me with my "tramite" number and password to follow the process on Internet - and within 10 minutes I was back on the street enjoying beautiful Cuernavaca.
> 
> Oh yes, they said I should be called back to the INM office within 2 weeks for the finger printing.
> 
> Who said this is a long process? Just kidding.


If you lived in Mexico City, believe me, it would be a much longer process!


----------



## mstonge00

Isla Verde said:


> If you lived in Mexico City, believe me, it would be a much longer process!


I lived in the DF from 1999 to 2001 - made a few trips to INM for extension of tourist visa and getting an FM3 with right to work as an independent consultant (no formal job offer)- never spent more than an hour at INM, but you're right, the FM3 took me one year to get. 

Now, I thought my positive experience should be reported as people are so prompt to let us know about the bad ones on the various expat forums. Being well prepared helps, having all your documents with you surely facilitates everything, and speaking Spanish with a smile and a lot of "muy amables ! " doesn't hurt.


----------



## Isla Verde

After having lived here for over 6 years and having held an FM3 during most of that time, last year it took me over 4 months to go through all the trámites to get my Residente Permanente card. I was well-prepared, speak Spanish well, had learned how to smile and say the right things and not lose my temper, and it was still a very trying situation. Hopefully, by this year things are going more smoothly at the INM offices in Mexico City. I thank my lucky stars I will never have to go back there and am looking forward to the time I can apply for Mexican citizenship.


----------



## Hound Dog

Isla Verde said:


> After having lived here for over 6 years and having held an FM3 during most of that time, last year it took me over 4 months to go through all the trámites to get my Residente Permanente card. I was well-prepared, speak Spanish well, had learned how to smile and say the right things and not lose my temper, and it was still a very trying situation. Hopefully, by this year things are going more smoothly at the INM offices in Mexico City. *I thank my lucky stars I will never have to go back there and am looking forward to the time I can apply for Mexican citizenship.*


Isla:

After a six month process from submission of my application for citizenship, tomorrow (June 7) we are driving to Guadalajara to pick up my already approved Mexican Passport which will be the final stage in the naturalization process since I received my "Credential Para Votar" from the IFE a week ago. For those who don´t know this, once one as an extranjero gives up one´s permanent residency visa, that voter card is the standard of identification in Mexico for citizens, not the Passport. 

Now, I must comply with the rules that all of my essential credentials reflect that Mexican citizenship. They are quite serious about that here in Mexico so I´ll have to get a modified driver´s license indicating that I am no longer an "Extranjero" but a "Mexicano". I guess the next thing is to change banking and land title documentation but we´ll cross that bridge later. 

No more visits to INM ever and after I pick up that passport at SRE, no more visits there either. Another visit to the transitos in Chiapas to modify my driver´s license
but since that is permanent, that should finish that. 

Thank God that will soon be over for good. No more functionaries trying to stare me down and making my life miserable.


----------



## mstonge00

*update*



mstonge00 said:


> I started the process for a permanent residency visa back in January 2014, in Montreal, Canada. First visit took me an hour; I had brought all the documents listed on the Montreal Consulate site, including 12 month proof of sufficient investment holdings. Had to come back a week later for a quick interview and received on the spot the in-passport visa good for entry within 6 month. All in all about 90 minutes in the Montreal Consulate for the 2 visits.
> 
> Arrived by plane in Mexico on Saturday, June 7th. Got the 30-day "canje" on my FMM form. Went today, June 9th to INM Office in Cuernavaca, Morelos. Was first received at general information desk - no waiting time - and was provided with list of required documents (luckily I was only missing my document to go to the bank for the 3953 pesos fee for the permanent status, the three copies of my proof of payment, and the "formato basico" not available on the INM site). Got to the bank. Did some errands and returned 90 minutes later to INM offices. Was received this time directly at the "with documents" desk. I was the only person there, so they attended me immediately - reviewed my documents - provided me with my "tramite" number and password to follow the process on Internet - and within 10 minutes I was back on the street enjoying beautiful Cuernavaca.
> 
> Oh yes, they said I should be called back to the INM office within 2 weeks for the finger printing.
> 
> Who said this is a long process? Just kidding.


Today, one day after starting the process here in Cuernavaca, I received notification that my "tramite ha sido autorizado" - so, on Friday, I can pass by INM to get my fingerprints taken, and then everything be sent up to the DF for the card itself. This is swift.


----------



## coondawg

mstonge00 said:


> Today, one day after starting the process here in Cuernavaca, I received notification that my "tramite ha sido autorizado" - so, on Friday, I can pass by INM to get my fingerprints taken, and then everything be sent up to the DF for the card itself. This is swift.


I hope it continues like that for you, but as I have heard too often, "it ain't over until the fat lady sings" !


----------



## BirthAbroad

mstonge00 said:


> Today, one day after starting the process here in Cuernavaca, I received notification that my "tramite ha sido autorizado" - so, on Friday, I can pass by INM to get my fingerprints taken, and then everything be sent up to the DF for the card itself. This is swift.


I feel like the INM is just juggling mine. 
On 07/05/2014 I got: "El Tramite ha sido registrado."
On 28/05/2014 I got: "Ha sido asignado el tipo de tramite."
On 02/06/2014 I got: "Un pago ha sido registrado."


----------



## RVGRINGO

BirthAbroad said:


> I feel like the INM is just juggling mine.
> On 07/05/2014 I got: "El Tramite ha sido registrado."
> On 28/05/2014 I got: "Ha sido asignado el tipo de tramite."
> On 02/06/2014 I got: "Un pago ha sido registrado."


It is time for you to visit INM, as you have made your payment. The card should be ready.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> It is time for you to visit INM, as you have made your payment. The card should be ready.


Don't count on it. Last year after having paid and turned in all the paperwork and waited four months in all, I turned up at the INM "zoo" in Mexico City, where I was told that my card wasn't ready. So I asked to see the supervisor, who actually looked a bit embarrassed about the delay. Since the private contractor that had been hired to make the cards wasn't doing such a good job (to say the least!), they had set up a card-making facility in the back office. I was asked to wait a few minutes while they attended to my case, and suddenly I had my card in hand (hot off the presses, so to speak) and I was out of there, with a big smile on my face!


----------



## mstonge00

*Final update*



mstonge00 said:


> I started the process for a permanent residency visa back in January 2014, in Montreal, Canada. First visit took me an hour; I had brought all the documents listed on the Montreal Consulate site, including 12 month proof of sufficient investment holdings. Had to come back a week later for a quick interview and received on the spot the in-passport visa good for entry within 6 month. All in all about 90 minutes in the Montreal Consulate for the 2 visits.
> 
> Arrived by plane in Mexico on Saturday, June 7th. Got the 30-day "canje" on my FMM form. Went today, June 9th to INM Office in Cuernavaca, Morelos. Was first received at general information desk - no waiting time - and was provided with list of required documents (luckily I was only missing my document to go to the bank for the 3953 pesos fee for the permanent status, the three copies of my proof of payment, and the "formato basico" not available on the INM site). Got to the bank. Did some errands and returned 90 minutes later to INM offices. Was received this time directly at the "with documents" desk. I was the only person there, so they attended me immediately - reviewed my documents - provided me with my "tramite" number and password to follow the process on Internet - and within 10 minutes I was back on the street enjoying beautiful Cuernavaca.
> 
> Oh yes, they said I should be called back to the INM office within 2 weeks for the finger printing.
> 
> Who said this is a long process? Just kidding.


¡ Enhorabuena INM Cuernavaca ! So, as said earlier, I started the process on Monday, June 9, and I received my permanent resident card today. It was printed on site. They also gave me my CURP.

FOUR days, yes four days, to complete the process - I have been in the country for less than a week. For sure, the office manager will be receiving a letter of appreciation.


----------



## RTL44

mstonge00 said:


> ¡ Enhorabuena INM Cuernavaca ! So, as said earlier, I started the process on Monday, June 9, and I received my permanent resident card today. It was printed on site. They also gave me my CURP.
> 
> FOUR days, yes four days, to complete the process - I have been in the country for less than a week. For sure, the office manager will be receiving a letter of appreciation.


That is AWESOME! Congrats!


----------



## coondawg

mstonge00 said:


> ¡ Enhorabuena INM Cuernavaca ! So, as said earlier, I started the process on Monday, June 9, and I received my permanent resident card today. It was printed on site. They also gave me my CURP.
> 
> FOUR days, yes four days, to complete the process - I have been in the country for less than a week. For sure, the office manager will be receiving a letter of appreciation.


So did you not go to Mexico City to get the police report?


----------



## Isla Verde

coondawg said:


> So did you not go to Mexico City to get the police report?


I've never heard of needing a police report to get a residence visa, but you do need one to apply for Mexican citizenship.


----------



## mstonge00

coondawg said:


> So did you not go to Mexico City to get the police report?


There is no police report involved in the permanent resident process.


----------



## jquest

Okay, we are back in Puerto Vallarta and starting the 2nd step of the process.

First the pictures.

[cut]

They took two different front photos and two different profile photos. They think it's important to be able to use the best shot.

The set of 12 photos is 150 pesos.

[cut]

Now on to the INM experience.

I had gone on line and worked on the forms that we needed (I thought). Printing them out and checking them (I thought).

We just hired a taxi to take us to the INM office on an hourly rate - 260 pesos per hour, since I was sure we'd need to at least go to the bank to pay the fees, and it was just a lot less hassle to have him waiting for us - as it turns out it was a good investment.

When you go in the INM office, there is a desk at the left front staffed by a lady named Norma. She speaks english. Norma, was very helpful and checked over all of the paperwork that we had to submit - it was wrong, sigh. But, she pointed us to a place where there was a bank we could pay our fees and where there was an internet and copy store.

She pointed out that we should use the Scotiabank to pay our fees, as if there was an error we could get things fixed within a day with them, while other banks can take up to a couple of weeks to resolve the issues.

There is also a copy/internet store in the same Plaza - it's north of the INM office about a mile. We redid the forms, paid our fees and got the copies of things that we needed. About 12 copies and 4 or 5 printouts for 23 pesos - about $1.50.

Then back to the INM office where she (Norma) once again rechecked and bundled everything together then we got our 'number' for our turn and waited about 15 minutes.

The immigration lady at the window rechecked everything and then we had to sign a couple of forms and voila we are good to go!

She gave us a number for each of our submissions and a web site address to check over the next few days to find out when we need to go back to get fingerprinted and then get our green cards - all in all less than an hour at the INM office - wow, I had expected a lot longer.

There was one lady there who had been there 6 times and things still weren't right - she blew her stack at the next window - she was very frustrated. Doing research on the internet is a must for these things, or hiring a consultant to do it for you.

As I said, we had just hired a local taxi to stay with us for the 3 total hours, portal to portal, that it took. Much easier than trying to flag down taxies each time. 260 pesos per hour, about $22 per hour. Well worth it. When we have to go back the next time I'll probably do the same.


----------



## jquest

OK, all I can say is thank God for Norma!

We went back to the immigration office today - both Irene and I had been approved for the next step on the green card process on Wednesday, but Vicky had not been. The notifications came by email to the addresses we had specified. The website that they gave us, along with the tracking numbers we each got have never worked, so it was only via the direct email that we knew to go back for the next step.

Norma, the person that you see first when you get to the office, tracked down her problem - someone new had mis-coded her incoming FMM form (the one you have to fill out on the airplane on the way down here) coding it as a 180 day tourist visa rather than as a 30 day 'Canje' (exchange) visa. You get the canje one if you already have a visa issued to you by the Mexico consulate (which we do have).

Norma tracked down the problem and fixed it! Thank you Norma!

Then we waited a few moments to get fingerprinted and to sign the final forms. All of that went very smoothly, and the process only took about 30 minutes. Take some cleaning wipes with you - all ten fingers!

Everyone there was very nice, as usual, and very helpful as always.

Now we wait for a final email from them that will be sent when the actual permanent resident cards will be ready, and then we will make one last (hopefully) visit to the INM to complete this process.


----------



## Monty Floyd

Isla Verde said:


> I've never heard of needing a police report to get a residence visa, but you do need one to apply for Mexican citizenship.


When I applied for my first visa, three years ago, a police report was needed but not this last time.


----------



## Isla Verde

Monty Floyd said:


> When I applied for my first visa, three years ago, a police report was needed but not this last time.


That never happened to me in Mexico City. Where did you apply when the police report was needed?


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> That never happened to me in Mexico City. Where did you apply when the police report was needed?


The last place that I heard of was the Mexican Consulate in Seattle.


----------



## Monty Floyd

Slp


----------



## Hound Dog

God, is it pleasing to get beyond INM requirements so that after years of going from FM-3 to FM-2 to Inmigrado, I became a Mexican citizen with passport and INE voter registration card (*THE *national identity card in Mexico) in hand. No more reporting to nor sucking up to any functionary until the undertaker hauls my ass off to the common place of destiny of us all. INM has absolutely no more periodic jurisdiction over me and those who question the efficacy of seeking Mexican ciizenship if they plan to stay here for the duration are being incredibly shortsigted in my judgment. Show me where I am wrong. 

Oh, I also got a _PERMANENT _Chiapas driver´s license for about $2,000 Pesos so that and the INE voter registration card for official identification and Hound Dog is in the loop. Those of you not thinking this an important step up the ladder of being left alone and avoiding face-offs with moronic functionaries, please enjoy your next call to order by people you never met before and hope to never meet again.


----------



## SirRon

I am american living in Acapulco, I have perm resident status from inm

have a wife, we are not legal married we have what is called union libre which like common law i guess, and fathered a daughter with this woman as well whom is now 2 years old, we live together at her house. ( due to money issues we have yet to marry but want to)

week before my tourist visa expired i went to the INM office here in Acapulco, Apply for perm resident status, was given a packet of papers and gov website address, filled out the paper work online, then to office depot to print online app, Walmart for id pictures, trip to the bank to pay all the fees

after doing all this and returning with code number from there website and printed copy's filled out papers, mexico birth certificate of my daughter,id pictures, bank receipts from paid fees, and my USA passport, which came out to be around 5000 peso for everything ...

they do take your tourist card and you have nothing while waiting for your resident card 

as others have said it might be a good ideal to make a copy of it before giving it to them

just a warning to everyone wanting residente permanente status DO NOT LIE ABOUT ANYTHING !!!!! 

Immigration came to my house took pictures of house we live in (one picture outside, one picture inside), took statements from my neighbors asking them if i really lived there and more 

I was very scared when they knocked at my door out of the blue, but they where very nice and pleasant when they where at my house, they filled out more papers as we spoke, all went well

I asked them if it was normal to check up on people, 

Immigration workers comments:

we now check every app in person, you wouldn't believe how many people lie about living at a address and they go to check it turns out to be a office building or restaurant, as result all perm resident apps are now checked. and if you are caught in a lie you will be deported and sent back to where you came from and never allowed to return, its one strike your out over here. 

oh and the reason I was a little scared when they arrived , they where driving a huge van that was a jail on wheels

After getting my card which took less than a month, I was told I am legally permitted to work to support my family ( just need to report my employer to the immigration office when i do, was told I will be able to trade my resident card to a IFE after 2 years, and mexico passport, at the time of writing this think I have less than a years wait for that now, I didn't have to show any bank statements also, think my common law wife signed a paper saying she was the one supporting me until I was able to find work

shocking a lot of the paper work can be done online now days

everything was easy as pie for me and i have read horror stories in the past , just thank its the year 2014 now and things are very different in mexico now days


----------



## maesonna

Nice to hear about your good experience.

Unless you’re getting some special VIP treatment, they glossed over a few details if they told you you’ll “be able to trade your resident card to an IFE after 2 years”. What actually happens is that after 2 years, you’re eligible to apply for Mexican nationality (if married to a Mexican national – I don’t know whether _unión libre_ counts the same as married for this purpose). 

Mexican nationality is granted by a whole different government department than immigration, so no trading is involved, strictly speaking. You deal with SEGOB, the Secretary of the Interior, and they have a page on their website that tells what documents you need to submit to apply for Mexican nationality.

Once you have Mexican nationality, then you can get your IFE card and your Mexican passport.


----------



## SirRon

maesonna said:


> Nice to hear about your good experience.
> 
> Unless you’re getting some special VIP treatment, they glossed over a few details if they told you you’ll “be able to trade your resident card to an IFE after 2 years”. What actually happens is that after 2 years, you’re eligible to apply for Mexican nationality (if married to a Mexican national – I don’t know whether _unión libre_ counts the same as married for this purpose).
> 
> Mexican nationality is granted by a whole different government department than immigration, so no trading is involved, strictly speaking. You deal with SEGOB, the Secretary of the Interior, and they have a page on their website that tells what documents you need to submit to apply for Mexican nationality.
> 
> Once you have Mexican nationality, then you can get your IFE card and your Mexican passport.


do not know if i am correct or not, but think i passed a lot of hurdles, from fathering a daughter here from a local woman

now your Mexican nationality comment, starting to make me think it will be more work than i thought, i was only thinking a pass of time then, all was green light 

thank you for opening this up for me, darn darn now to internet super hero Google for more info


----------



## jquest

Completed the process today, yay!

We didn't get an email from them (as had been promised), but I'd gone on line and looked at the status of the three applications and they all said they were issued and to check with the local office. 

Taxied back to the office and talked with the fabulous Norma again, she looked us up and said yes they were ready for pick-up. We had to print our name, sign and date on 2 forms each, and had to sign an official list of the people who have picked up their cards - all in all about 1/2 hour of total time today for the three resident cards.

No hassles for us at all during the whole process from beginning to end, and all of the staff at the INM office here were very friendly and helpful.

Yay!


----------



## SirRon

jquest said:


> Completed the process today, yay!
> 
> We didn't get an email from them (as had been promised), but I'd gone on line and looked at the status of the three applications and they all said they were issued and to check with the local office.
> 
> Taxied back to the office and talked with the fabulous Norma again, she looked us up and said yes they were ready for pick-up. We had to print our name, sign and date on 2 forms each, and had to sign an official list of the people who have picked up their cards - all in all about 1/2 hour of total time today for the three resident cards.
> 
> No hassles for us at all during the whole process from beginning to end, and all of the staff at the INM office here were very friendly and helpful.
> 
> Yay!



CONGRATS !!!! mine was fairly painless also and people at my IMN office where very nice


----------



## Hound Dog

_


maesonna said:



Nice to hear about your good experience.

Unless you’re getting some special VIP treatment, they glossed over a few details if they told you you’ll “be able to trade your resident card to an IFE after 2 years”. What actually happens is that after 2 years, you’re eligible to apply for Mexican nationality (if married to a Mexican national – I don’t know whether unión libre counts the same as married for this purpose). 

Mexican nationality is granted by a whole different government department than immigration, so no trading is involved, strictly speaking. You deal with SEGOB, the Secretary of the Interior, and they have a page on their website that tells what documents you need to submit to apply for Mexican nationality.

Once you have Mexican nationality, then you can get your IFE card and your Mexican passport.

Click to expand...

_
I went for my Mexican citizenship at SRE in Guadalajara, Jalisco and my wife went for her citizenship in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas, not,as some of you might delight in thinking, because we live separately in these disparate communities but simply to establish citizenship and, thus, permanent, definitive residency and voting credentials in two widely separated towns where we reside through home ownership. I would say the process worked well in both Jalisco and Chiapas and the SRE people were civil for the most part with some glaring exceptions having to do with international gut-sniping standards of disrespectful functionary protocol one might experience anywhere on earth. 

This may seem elementary but, of course, you first must be granted Mexican Citizenship by SRE and then go back to SRE for that passport (if you want one) and then on to IFE (now INE) for your voter credential card which, as it turns out is the national identity card of Mexico and just about every citizen has one whether literate or illiterate. In Jalisco, SRE is in the federal building in Downtown Guadalajara and the IFE (INE) office for chapala is in Jocotepec. The INE process is expiditious and simple enough if you have your granted citizenship papers with you and an acceptible (to them) residence utility bill. 

Once you are granted citizenship, .INM has no more authority over you whatesoever and SRE makes that clear, confiscating any residential permits of any kind issued to you by INM. 

If you do not speak Spanish or are conversant in the language on only an elementary basis, you may be treated in a perfunctory or rude manner and, perhaps, even rejected as a candidate for Mexican citizenship altogether. The citizenship and passport application is conducted in non-compromising and rapid Spanish and you will be expected to respond effectively and with only normal hesitation. 

One other thing to consider. As long as you are a permanent resident from another country and those residency permits are what you show to validate your presence in Mexico, you may find the tolerance among officials you may encounter along the way, especially out in the boonies, to be more flexible to you when appraising your Spanish as deficient in their assessment and, therefore, your worthiness of being here. Once you present a Mexican IFE Card or passport as your personal documents, that tolerance may quickly vanish if you are unable to communicate lucidly. An important fundamental to keep in mind. 

All this having been said, if you plan to stay here for the duration, citizenship is important and this status will nut affect the citizenship status you may hold elsewhere where multiple citizenships are allowed as in my native United States or my wife´s native France. Just remember that, as long as you are in Mexico you are a Mexican citizen and must not affront that privilege by claiming otherwise. In your native country you may claim citizenship there or anywhere else outside of Mexico you so desire but that confused citizenship is not appreciated not tolerated here in Mexico as should be the case.


----------



## joco69

This sure was easier than FM3 holders had to go through to get the permanent status, it took lots of time and much more money than you paid.


----------



## joaquinx

joco69 said:


> This sure was easier than FM3 holders had to go through to get the permanent status, it took lots of time and much more money than you paid.


True for me. I had an Inmigrante/FM2 and went into INM renewing for a Temp and was asked if I wanted a Perm instead.


----------

